# Colecciones y fechas de lanzamiento en Mexico



## ishtarchick (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey chicas! les comento que la coleccion de barbie si va a llegar a Mexico, pero parece que solo a algunos counters y a las MAC stores, hasta ahora solo se de Palacio de hierro moliere y perisur, si saben algo mas, compartan la info aca, sale?
la muñeca no la van a traer, y la playera tampoco (no tenian idea de que habia muñeca y playera, pueden creerlo?!)
Saluditos a todas!


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: barbie collection @ mexico*

follow up: la colección de MAC se lanzó en todos los counters como parte de los eventos de primavera de liverpool/palacio de hierro. las cantidades, como en USA, son muy limitadas en todos lados, pero no estan limitando el numero de compras como en USA (o sea, peudes comprar todos los que quieras de cada cosa). 
Está a la venta desde el sabado 10 de marzo, suerte chicas!


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: barbie collection @ mexico*

Bueno, le cambié el titulo al thread para poner las fechas de lanzamiento de las colecciones en México, si alguien tiene correcciones, fechas, etc pongalas aqui porfa.
Mientras, les aviso que mañana 20 de marzo es el lanzamiento de Rubia en puebla, en méxico DF tambien deberia ser así, pero no se si se vayan a esperar al viernes que hay fashion showcase o algo asi en el palacio de Moliere 222.
bye chicas!


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: barbie collection @ mexico*

Hola, en este tema estoy comenzando a escribir... acabo d eencontrar esta página, me parece genial poder intercambiar ideas acerca de los productos de mac.

Oye amiga, una pregunta... tu sabes que tan loca se ha vuelto la gente por los productos de la colección de Barbie loves mac??? mira lo que pasa es que en tuxtla no venden los productos, y apenas hasta el miércoles iré a monterrey y obviamenteeeeee tengo que traer todo lo posible de la colección que desde que la vi anunciada en E! me encantóoo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





que me puedes decir? cuales son tus productos favoritos de la colección???

y otra pregunta... hay algún rojo profundo (cream) de nail lacquer??? como que los que veo en la muestra de la página no me convencen, el único rojo que veo se ve medio naranja, y los otros como rosados, no lo sé, los íconos que han estrenado no me gustan para nada, alteran mucho los colores reales.. en fin..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







graciasss


----------



## f1rewater (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: barbie collection @ mexico*

Hola!

En el Liverpool que está por mi casa ya no hay nada. Pero ese MAC siempre está muy chafa y mal surtido así que no le hagas mucho caso.

Mañana me voy a dar una vuelta por otro MAC. Déjame ver como se ha vendido y te paso el dato.


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: barbie collection @ mexico*

ahhh graciasss... te agradezco un chorro que puedas hacerme el comentario porque te juro que me voy a sentir muy mal si no consigo nada de la colección... y peor aún que en monterrey sólo hay dos tiendas de mac y pues super fresas aparte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... ahh no quiero llegar e infartarme... jejeje

muchas graciasss


----------



## f1rewater (Mar 30, 2007)

Oye que pena que no te contestá antes pero no pude ir al Palacio hasta hace unos dias por cosas del trabajo ... mil disculpas.

Quedan algunas sombras y algunos labiales. Los glosses, rubores y beauty powders ya se les acabaron.

Ojalá allá en Monterrey encuentres todo lo que querias.


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Mar 31, 2007)

ayyy noooo, lo peor que me pudo pasar.. no encontré NADAAAAAAAAAA, osea no queda nada... realmente me moría por las sombras mothbrown y el springtime skipper, los beauty powders... y me tuve que conformar con comprar lo regular... fui a las dos tiendas de MAC en mty y para nada... 

En que palacio fuiste a ver? soy capaz de matar por esas sombras...  o como conseguirlassssssssss...  tuve que comprar knight divine y juxt para "sustituirlas"...


----------



## f1rewater (Apr 1, 2007)

Fui al Palacio de Hierro de Polanco aquí en el D.F.

Si quieres dame una lista de lo que quieres y voy a darme una vuelta a ver si te puedo conseguir algo y te lo mando.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 2, 2007)

heeeey!!! otra mexicana!!! que COOL!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sorry que no contestara antes, estuve ocupadisima con mi tesis :s pero bueno f1rewater entró al quite.
aca en puebla todo volo tambien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 los beauty powders fue lo primero que se acabo, creo que tambien solo quedan algunos labiales, pero tiene un rato que no me paro por el counter tampoco. asi que como dice f1rewater, avisanos que andas busacndo a ver si lo p odemos localizar por nuestros rumbos (ella en el DF yo en Puebla)
hablando de rumbos,  F1re! voy a mx esta semana a ver a mi novio, a ver que dia nos damos una vuelta por moliere dos2dos para platicar y comprar jajaja
cuidense chicas! y bienvenida ChikMACosmoGrey =)


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Apr 3, 2007)

no manchennnn, si pueden hacerme ese gran favorrrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... es q es lo peor q me pasa en la vida, ni en mty ni en laredo pude conseguir nada de barbie... 

uds díganme q onda, como les deposito o q, y no hay problema.. yo lo hago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




porque quiero mothbrown y el bp sunshine pearl... 

el de skipper ya no me mata tanto pq compré juxt, y como quiera si lo veo medio parecido... 

muchas gracias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pd. gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 4, 2007)

heehe que gusto encontrar mexicanas aqui...apenas visito este tema, yo soy de Coahuila...mmm y aqui no tenemos ninguna tienda mac, tengo que comprar en ebay, laredo o mty, oigan hay dos tiendas mac en mty??? cuales son, recuerdo la que essta en liverpool de valle ote (creo), la otra es en el palacio de hierro?? bueno no se...

no voy muy seguido para alla (monterrey), y cuando he ido la vdd si son bastante fresas en esa tienda mac, se pasan, nunca he comprado nada ahi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bueno amigas, espero seguir posteado (apa termino) con uds...


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Apr 5, 2007)

jajaja hola gracetre123... 

bueno pues yo viví en monterrey los últimos 4 años de mi vida y apenas estoy en tuxtla desde hace 3 meses..

y pues lo que dices de las tiendas mac de mty es cierto, pero así es la vida en esa ciudad, realmente es cosa de acostumbrarse jajaja osea si te acercas y les preguntas cosas pues se portan super lindos pero de primera impresión si se ven bastante mamelucos... y eso que la tienda de valle no es tan fresa como la del palacio de hierro.... no te preocupes, neto si son bien lindos... yo prefiero la tienda del palacio, son más atentos... 

ojalá todas nos podamos dar vueltas por este tema más seguido para platicar de nuestro amor por mac en español jejeje


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello! las noticias de la semana chicas: el lipstick de Paulina Rubio se vendio muy bien según mis counter girls (jaja me sentí pimp). en puebla quedan algunos lippies, pero ya quitaron el display y los posters y las imagenes de la coleccion de los acrilicos grandotes. volvieron a poner lo de viva glam .. ugh.
Ballonacy llega a los counters en mayo, ya esta Glam Gams en los counters. estan bien equis los sprays.... bueno a lo mejor es para gente que se dedica a sesiones de fotografia, porque yo de verdad no le vi caso a maquillarme las piernas (jamas de los jamases uso falda)
ChikMACosmoGrey, activa tus private messages porque no te puedo escribir jejeje.
de lo de barbie, en puebla solo quedan algunos lipsticks (modern Mrs -el terracotta- rocking chick-el fuschia-, y creo que el neutral.. mmm style it up?), todo lo demás voló 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bueno, estamos en contacto chicas! y Bienvenida Gracetre123!!


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Apr 14, 2007)

ishtarchick... thanks por avisarme de los mensajes privados, la verdad que ni me había fijado en eso... pero ya lo modifiqué...

la verdad es que lo del labial de rubia no me llamaba mucho la atención, casi no soy de labiales, sino más de gloss... solo tengo un labial para ocasiones un poco más serias, pero realmente lo mío lo mío es el gloss...

y de la colección de ballonacy la verdad solo me llaman los liners con fragmentitos que brillan... pero he leido en los temas que salieron medio defectuosos y se rompen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 porque quería el dorado, se ve padrísimo... y de ahí quiero el nail lacquer negro 

y yo me muero por un glam gam... pero de los swatches todas son nw20 pa abajo jajaja... y yo soy nc35!!!!!!! entonces realmente no sé como se ven en pieles más oscuras, a mi me encanta ponerme pescadores, no tanto faldas, pero si uso vestidos etc jeje.. pero no sé que tal se vean, no me gusta tampoco como que se vea super fake... si no pues mejor un buen bronceado y tu cremita 

después de la decepción de no haber conseguido nada de barbie, ya no quiero ilusionarme con ninguna otra colección jaja.. así que pues ya no haré planes sobre lo que compraré o no..


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChikMACosmoGrey* 

 
_ 
y yo me muero por un glam gam... pero de los swatches todas son nw20 pa abajo jajaja... y yo soy nc35!!!!!!! entonces realmente no sé como se ven en pieles más oscuras, a mi me encanta ponerme pescadores, no tanto faldas, pero si uso vestidos etc jeje.. pero no sé que tal se vean, no me gusta tampoco como que se vea super fake... si no pues mejor un buen bronceado y tu cremita_

 
prueba el jergens natural glow q acaban de traer a mexico, yo lo vi en wallmart, esta LO MAXIMO!!! yo me lo pongo en el escote porque ese si no me lo asoleo "pa' que no se caigan" pero la crema esa WOW, es com una mezcla entre autobronceador y humectante, y se te va viendo gradual, yo me puse el medium y me queda bien, bronceadito pero sin verse anaranjado.


----------



## Mariux (Apr 15, 2007)

Hoola!! Alguien por favor me podria decir donde puedo conseguir la coleccion de Barbie??? O ya es demasiado tarde?? Yo no vivo en México, hace poco me vine a vivir a Alemania, pero en la ciudad donde estoy no hay MAC!!!! Es mas, nadie sabe que es eso!!!! asi que le pedi a mi mama que lo buscara en el DF, pero segun ella en el de Perisur no les han llegado, es cierto? Help please!!!!


----------



## f1rewater (Apr 17, 2007)

Hola Mariux! Que envidia, ya quisiera yo estar en Alemania.

Yo voy al MAC de Palacio en Polanco y al de Liverpool en Satélite y ya desde hace mucho se les acabó todo.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mariux* 

 
_ asi que le pedi a mi mama que lo buscara en el DF, pero segun ella en el de Perisur no les han llegado, es cierto? Help please!!!!_

 




Hey! Mariux, que gusto encontrar otra Mexicana aca aunque estes en Alemania
este link puede ayuarte a encontrar una tienda MAC si no en donde vives, cerca. espero que te sirva

http://www.maccosmetics.de/splash/finder.tmpl

A mi se me hace que los de perisur no fueron muy sinceros con tu mami, porque como dice F1re, hace mucho que todo voló en los counters, ya pasó barbie, el lipstick de paulina rubio, y ya esta lo de glam gams. la siguiente que llega es ballonacy la primera semana de mayo.
ahora, creo que en USA, en algunos counters y online se resurtio lo de barbie claro que ya casi todo voló y hasta donde yo se, en méxico no se va a resurtir.
así que creo que tu única opcion ahorita seria, que si puedes pruebes suerte en Ebay, o Makeupalley haciendo un "swap" con otras europeas.
mucha suerte! y bienvenida al grupo!


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 

 
_prueba el jergens natural glow q acaban de traer a mexico, yo lo vi en wallmart, esta LO MAXIMO!!! yo me lo pongo en el escote porque ese si no me lo asoleo "pa' que no se caigan" ...._

 























jejeje... no manches, jajajaja, no sabía que ese efecto sucedía cuando te ponías al sol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey y gracias por el tip, jajaja, iré al walmart a buscarlo, a ver si ya lo trajeron al de acá...


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 19, 2007)

que onda chicas??? como andan??.... bueno pues yo feliz...que creen le compre aqui a otra chava las brochas 217 y 239, ay son una maravilla, les juro que me hacen el dia cuando me maquillo, yo tenia solo unas brochas que compre hace mil anos en walmart y jajaja nada que ver...ahora quiero comprar algunas sombras...

oye yo tambien quiero probar lo de la crema ire a comprarla gracias por el tip...

espero que esten bien chicas!!!


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Apr 19, 2007)

jajajaja ya séeee... eso pasa cuando pruebas las buenas brochas, ya las demás son un asco y jamás puedes dar marcha atrás...

una amiga me regaló mis primeras brochas para ojos, afortunadamente esas eran de estée lauder, entonces no eran para nada chafas, pero en su momento no las valoré jajaja...
ahora definitivamente ni loca uso de esas de 100 pesos, porque son malísimas, no son tan baratas y aparte se le caen los pelos hasta por respirar cerca de ellas... 

en fin... estamos platicando niñasss


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 19, 2007)

estoy de acuerdo...jejeje...lo siento por mi marido, por que solo le dije....AGARRATE..por que las quiero TODAS!!!! pobre..no sabe la que le espera...


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (Apr 20, 2007)

Me he enamorado de ese Jergens que me dijisteeee ishtarchick, se ve padre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me compré el medium-tan jajjaja me fui un poco al extremo jajaja, pero quiero colorcitooo, sobre todo que ahora en semana santa casi no me dió el sol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , también me compré el de la cara, que claro que cuesta igual pero viene 3 veces más pequeño 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cuando vea resultados de las cremitas te informaré, por lo pronto me gusta lo suavecita que se siente la piel, el brillito que deja que no parece bola de disco sino es algo natural y no huele mucho...

thanks por el tipppp


----------



## ChikMACosmoGrey (May 30, 2007)

ahhh me compré el blush flurry de strange hybrid... me gustaron los dos blush pero solo compré uno..... 

las demás cosas no me emocionaron mucho, no soy gran fan de los pigments, alguien de ustedes tiene alguno??? es q he visto q son muy brillosos y realmente ese no es mi estilo, pero veo que todo mundo dice q son grandiosos... quisiera uno pero no me termino de convencer

en fin... donde andan niñas, no he sabido de ustedesssss


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 25, 2008)

que onda mis niñas, donde andan...que cuentan....feliz año para todas.!!!!


----------

